

Don’t Strive to Be Rich - babul
http://www.wrevenue.com/2007/10/19/dont-strive-to-be-rich/

======
babul
If you go there, this is also a nice read...

Guaranteed to Fail: <http://www.wrevenue.com/2008/02/09/guaranteed-to-fail/>

~~~
j2d2
Built To Last would be a great book too.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=built+to+last&b...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=built+to+last&btnG=Google+Search)

